# Codesys Verbindung über VPN



## matchef12 (24 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin gerade daran eine Verbindung zu einer Wago 750-881 bei einem externen Kunden herzustellen. Eine VPN Verbindung habe ich bereits ins Netzwerk des Kunden.
Leider klappt es aber nicht mich mit der Programmier Software in die Steuerung einzuloggen. 
Über Ping 10.168.xxx.xxx erreich ich die Steuerung zwar.  
Was muss ich da noch beachten das dies funktioniert? Hat jemand hier evtl schon Erfahrung dies bezüglich gemacht?

Besten Dank für euere Hilfe

Matchef


----------



## HMIman (24 Februar 2016)

Hallo matchef12,

ich nehme an, Du hast noch CoDeSys V2.3 im Einsatz. Oder bist Du schon auf e!COCKPIT (CODESYS V3)?

Auf jeden Fall läuft die Prgrammübertragung an das Target über das CODESYS-Gateway. Das Gateway sucht die Targets mit einem Broadcast. Doch Broadcasts sind bekanntlich nicht routing-fähig und gehen somit auch nicht über die VPN-Strecke. Das ist Dein Problem!

Lösung: Den s.g. Block-Driver auf dem Target implementieren. Das ermöglicht eine direkte Programmübertragung an das Target, ohne Gateway (Ist meiner Erfahrung nach nur selten direkt implementiert).
Oder Gateway irgendwie vor Ort bringen, z. Bsp. auf einem PC o.ä. vor Ort. Die Kommunikation zwischen CODESYS und Gateway ist routing-fähig.

Gruß
HMIman


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## matchef12 (24 Februar 2016)

Hey HMIman

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Ja ich bin noch mit Codesys 2.3 unterwegs...e!cockpit ist mir noch etwas zu wenig weit für den vollen Einsatz.

Wie  kann ich den s.g. Block-Driver auf dem Target implementieren? Ehrlich  gesagt habe ich da keine Erfahrung darin...hoffe kannst mir trotzdem  etwas weiter helfen.

Gruss
matchef


----------



## HMIman (24 Februar 2016)

Das musst Du mit Deinem Lieferanten besprechen. Der Block-Driver muss, wie jede andere Komponente aus dem CoDeSys-Baukasten, implementiert werden. Bin gespannt was WAGO dazu sagt? Vielleicht haben die ja auch noch einen anderen Trick auf Lager?

Hast Du einen PC o. ä. vor Ort?



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## matchef12 (24 Februar 2016)

In dem Fall muss ich mal bei Wago anklopfen....
Ja es hat schon ein PC vor Ort...was könnte ich mit dem anfangen?


----------



## HMIman (24 Februar 2016)

Du könntest das CoDeSys-Gateway auf dem PC vor Ort installieren. Der ist lokal, hat also nicht das Routing-Problem mit den Broadcasts.
In CoDeSys musst Du dann das Gateway auf diesem PC angeben.
Damit sollte es möglich sein online zu gehen auf das Target.


----------



## matchef12 (25 Februar 2016)

Das muss ich mal testen ob dies funktioniert.
Muss ich dann in den Komunikationsparameter beim Gateway -> Verbindung Tcp/Ip wählen und dann unter Adresse die Ip des PC's eingeben wo der Gateway installiert ist?
Solllte es theoretisch so klappen?


----------



## wat84 (25 Februar 2016)

Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass ich mich via VPN in meine Steuerung einloggen kann mit Codesys 2.3 (kann ich gerade nicht testen). Ich war eher daran verzweifelt, dass die Übertragung sehr lange dauert und es zu Timeouts kam.
Kannst du dich gar nicht einloggen?
Hast du mal die Kommunikationsparameter komplett gelöscht und ganz neu angelegt?

Gruß


----------



## matchef12 (26 Februar 2016)

Hmmm...nach Aussage vom Wago Support sollte es auch gehen...habe schon ein paar mal alles gelöscht und wieder neu gemacht...
Nein ich kann mich gar nicht einloggen, kommt immer ein Kommunikationsfehler(#0)...ist zum verrückt werden...


----------



## fmx (26 Februar 2016)

Eine Codesys-Verbindung über VPN habe ich auch mehrfach hergestellt, ohne viele Probleme zu haben. Die Fernwartung vor Ort hat ein Port-Forwarding, in den Kommunikationseinstellungen habe ich IP und Port geändert. Wichtig ist, dass auch der UDP-Port weitergeleitet wird, nicht nur TCP.


----------



## matchef12 (26 Februar 2016)

Hey Leute es funktioniert! 
Es war wirklich nur eine kleine Einstellung, im Weiterleiten der Ports, was gefehlt hatte...Nun funktionierts ohne Probleme 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruss

matchef


----------

